# Fences



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

ive posted this before but now cant find...what are ur best fence dcorating ideas? ive got a 100' 6 foot privacy fence that i struggle to decorate every year. i must change the decoratipns each year. need new original ideas. pleezzzz help!!! lets brainstormmm!!!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I saw a youtube video where a guy made a corpse out of a black trashbag and heat gun...you could make a bunch of them


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

interesting. ... ill do a search and check it out


----------



## kenkozpgh (Jul 19, 2012)

Here's the link. Allen Hopps always does a great job.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

I watched it. thx for the link. it is amazing to see it transformed. Whoooo... That would be alot of work for a long fence. Also... A little too gruesome for the 1o year olds. Sorry y'all I'm a lightweight. Would be great for a zombie theme.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Stiltbeast is amazing! It might be difficult to find something child friendly. Most people i'm familiar with that have created fences tend to do so with a more mature haunt in mind.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

What about lining it with corn stalks and stapling up old clothes and burlap to make quick scarecrows.


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Cob Web your fence, put spiders on it and maybe a cocooned man in it too. Check out this link.

http://www.trentonmills.com/halloween_spiderwebs.htm


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Are we talking a solid wooden fence then? Does it have lattice on top? Also how does it run on your property, ie side yards, fence to the back? A picture of the yard and fence would be helpful and guide suggestions for you.

For example we have a side yard fence that the kids see as they come to the front door. I turn it into a forest scene with Scene Setter rolls (the trees are 50 ft roll and covers enough of our fence to turn it into a nice backdrop). Then I've used tombstones and props on the grass area in front of the fence forest to add some depth to the scene. I've placed a smaller see-thru post/bar fence in front of that to keep the kids off the grass and on the sidewalk and add lighting and fog. Another year I used the forest backdrop and created a witch's forest patch with cauldron and witches around the fire. Added my spookie trees to the area and crows and owls, etc.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok did anyone see that pin of the giant chain made with paper plates and duct tape? What if I used the tutorial of the body bags and make giant beast hands handcuffed and the two paws chained together like he's behind the fence. Would that be scary at all or am I desperate?


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

I did the beef tubing last year, cobwebs year before ,caution tape and spiders before plastic table cloth swags the first year. Hate to repeat.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Spookie I do like the creativity. I'll take a pic tomorrow and post.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok here is the pic of the fence that needs to be decorated. I tried to take a pic as it looks when you walk into the yard, but its too long so I included another pic of it to the right. It about 120' long. Any ideas? It has to be decorated.


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Something that big... have you done a Swamp before? I'd do vines and voodoo heads, gators, snakes and spiders. Maybe put a witch doctor in somewhere. Maybe an old "bayou shack" You have a lot of space to fill. Trees.... Lots of Banyan and cypress stylized trees.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Since we are in Louisiana that's a pretty great idea...I've got lots of camo tarps hmmmm...


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

mamadada said:


> Since we are in Louisiana that's a pretty great idea...I've got lots of camo tarps hmmmm...


If you do it I want to see PICS!!! add cattails and other grasses too. I so want to do a swamp one year... Maybe I'll start designing for next year...


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

This was suggested to me. What if I take cardboard and lots of it. Don't know what image. But large images and layer pieces stapled together. Somehow make it glow under black lights. Do I have anything? Some suggested tiki faces to me but that's not very Halloweeny. Hang staple to fence. Just brainstorming...anything to add to help me???


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Cardboard could work good - if your weather co-operates. I love the Swamp idea - you could use cardboard to make a "swamp shack", a battered dock, wrecked boat and some big tree trunks which you could spread out across the fence line. Have tree trunks or cat tails in random clumps closer in to where your treaters will walk. The witch doctor is a great idea and an easy prop to make; maybe even a fake bonfire for him to be chanting around. If you want to throw in some gators or snakes, they'll need to be closer to viewers. Vultures and owls would be great additions too! These could all be 1 dimensional, just place them in front of the fence panels - I think that lighting it with colored spot lights at different angles would create some depth to it. 

The other option would be to visually shrink your space by building makeshift fence sections closer to the house and walkway.. If you uplight them from behind, it will create the illusion of a smaller yard. Your real fence will seem to disappear in the darkness. Here's a few examples of some swamp art that kind of show what I mean.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree with PocoHauntGal. Maybe try to make the space smaller so you have less to decorate.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

I did think of cutting the yard into sections but there were a lot of party goers last year and I really want to keep any eye on them in an open space. DH didn't think the swamp scene was scary were in south La. 25 miles from the coast we pretty much live with the swamp. Kids won't be too scared of it. And Duh I didn't think of the weather on cardboard. Thanks Poco. 
Thanks for brainstorming with me.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I always put big chains and a "Cemetary" sign across my fence.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Again scene setters could be your best friend. If you could find a corn field scene setter then add a some real corn stalks and a few scary JOL's??? Or a cemetery Scene setter with some home make tombstones scattered here and there??


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have both chain link and wooden fencing in my back yard. I hung lights on the chain link but I always have a hard time decorating the fence.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

We have two pieces of privacy fence on either side of our porch. This gives me a good idea!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

It's hard isn't it! Scene setters? R those the plastic sheeting with pictures they use at dances? R they expensive?


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Alert!!! I think I just found the fence solution! I went to the Shindigz site to look at the scene setters and searched for halloween. There are these black zombie silhouettes. Masonite - overhead projector- black paint- cheap!!!! I even like the lighting. I can't save the pic though to
post. Can someone look at it and tell me what u think???? Pleezzee????


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kymmm said:


> Again scene setters could be your best friend. If you could find a corn field scene setter then add a some real corn stalks and a few scary JOL's??? Or a cemetery Scene setter with some home make tombstones scattered here and there??


I agree, scene setters has some nice woods and cemetery type backgrounds that really work in covering the background. You could even give it a different fence look to it; http://www.costumesupplies.com/stor...30-Creepy-Fence-Border-Roll.aspx?feed=Froogle


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

i will definately think about that fence roll for $5!!!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

mamadada said:


> Alert!!! I think I just found the fence solution! I went to the Shindigz site to look at the scene setters and searched for halloween. There are these black zombie silhouettes. Masonite - overhead projector- black paint- cheap!!!! I even like the lighting. I can't save the pic though to
> post. Can someone look at it and tell me what u think???? Pleezzee????


I personally think this is a fantastic idea. I don't have much experience with Masonite seems like for my needs I could just use cardboard or something. When the party is over I always have a hard time finding space to store everything anyway so maybe something I can toss would really help me out. I guess I better start looking for cheap paper or cardboard or something.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Now the 10 yr old DS said zombies aren't scary... HELLO??? They r the walking dead???? Found white board. The stuff u write on for $13 a sheet and it says its moisture resistant. I'm thinking the white board side is and not the Masonite side. .


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Masonite was most commonly use to cover the kick plate, that strip that covers the framing area below your base cabinets in kitchen & bathrooms. Moissture resistant in these areas but not for exteriors. If just wanting something to put on the fence as a decoration and you like the zombie cut outs, you can use corrugated plastic ( like coroplast or tenplast) which is commonly used to make outdoor signs like garage sale signs. It come in many colors although white is the most prevalent. It's pretty easy to work with.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

More zombie silhouettes


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Do u know what the cost of coroplast is?


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Poco those are great. I like the zombies. I would also do some ground breaker arms...he's not impressed, when I was little I was happy with visqueen hung on the patio!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm in Canada but a 4' x 8' piece of corrugated plastic runs 18-22 dollars depending where you get it. Home Depot and Lowes carry it although the colors may vary.
Most hardware/home stores will carry it. 

Years ago I did a Xmas yard display with a Santa Fireman, a fire truck and a whole bunch of dalmatians. I made all the dogs out of corrugated white plastic and drew all the details (spots etc) on with black permanent marker. It worked great and they lasted for years.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

i think my sign company that my office uses may sell it ill check today. thats probably what thw ahindigz ones are made of. its not that theyre price is bad its jiust that they only hve two zombie ahape. if i do them i want to do 7 plus ground breakers


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

PoCoHauntGal said:


> Masonite was most commonly use to cover the kick plate, that strip that covers the framing area below your base cabinets in kitchen & bathrooms. Moissture resistant in these areas but not for exteriors. If just wanting something to put on the fence as a decoration and you like the zombie cut outs, you can use corrugated plastic ( like coroplast or tenplast) which is commonly used to make outdoor signs like garage sale signs. It come in many colors although white is the most prevalent. It's pretty easy to work with.
> 
> View attachment 163031


This is a fantastic idea! I'm going to start looking into prices for this stuff.


----------



## phantommenace (Aug 9, 2013)

throw some spider web up on there. works like a champ!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

so i just thought of an idea, but need to know if there is a cheap paint or sealer that i can use on cardboard that will preserve it in the weather for a limited time like 30 days (Halloween rime). Any ideas?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I say string lights and cardboard silhouettes. Both are inexpensive for large areas. Pinterst has a ton of silhouettes and it's early enough for you to collect boxes for free wherever you can find them. Wouldn't be to scary either. I have some silhouettes on my pinterest page under Halloween images, prints... There are even tombstone ones if you decided to make a silhouette graveyard. You could do spiders, bats, crows, witches. It's endless.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

I thought of sillouettes last year after i saw the ones that (cant temember the name right now of the site...) was selling. i couldnt get the bodies blown up correctly on a transparency to draw them. That fence is so long and hard to fill up. I hate worrying about it. Its really difficult to decorate outside fir a party because nothing is big enough when it goes outside. i try to rely on lighting but the kids show up at 5:30 when its daylight so there is no effect at all for like 90 minites. Very difficult.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hhhmmmm. Tricky. Lights are always go to for me. How about just the dollar tree cut outs. They are cheap and they have tons of different ones. 

I use an art projector for silhouettes. Super easy. Costs $30 
Here's a pic of the big one. I have the Jr. Smaller than this one


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

BW02 how do i find ur pinterest page? Can u Pm me?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The link to booswife02's Pinterest page is at the bottom of all her posts in the signature area.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

ohhhh. i dont see that on my phone. I guess it shows up on the full site?


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Well I have come up with another idea for my fence. Hope someone can help.

I am thinking about going to my beef tubing again. But this time paint the outlines of the edges and holes with flouresent paints. Here are my questiosn:

1. What paint can I paint on that will not wash off in the rain.
2. I read on a black light forum that some flouresent stuff looses it's quality after some time. I need to have a paint that will stay flowing for about a month, as I need to put up these decorations way in advance of the party and still have good on Halloween night.
3. Will my blacklight CFLs be enough to see the colors light up if spaced every 16 feet so it would shine on the paint 8 feet on either side.

I am sure I have more questions, but those are the ones I am fretting over right now. Anybody use these paints?


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

What are you planning to use the beef tubing for? Sorry but I think I missed the purpose for using it. Is it to make shapes? If you use a quality fluorescent paint, it should last long enough for your haunt. You could also use an exterior grade clear coat over it - that would probably ensure it lasts longer.

Why not just use lights? If you leave the beef tubing as is, which I assume is white, and light it up with colored spots or color changing Led spots, you probably won't have to paint the tubing as it should reflect the colours from the lights, depending on your background (the fence). 

Example www.buycostumes.com/p/808025/led-black-spot-light-w-switch-color-changing-indoor-outdoor-strobe


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Beef tubing is for big spider webs. Its beige so I don't know what lights will do but I can test it. In years past, the kids were so wild I couldn't have anything like ground lights spiked into the yard. They would have trashed them. The lights that I am hoping will cast blacklight onto the flourescent paint are mounted and hardwired to the fence posts. I know it doesn't sound like scary decorations, I'm really 
going for a fun crazy early teenage party look. Do you know what brand of flourescent paint would be considered good quality?


----------

